
H-1B Visas Are The Enemies Of Innovation: Vivek Wadhwa Video Interview, Part III - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/Drinks-On-Fifth-Vivek-Wadhwa-Act-III
======
mixi
100% Agree. I'm about to finish my PhD in Computer Science, and one of the key
reasons I'm not doing a startup is because I need a H1 visa to stay in the US.

~~~
ajju
Actually you have at least 12 months to work on your startup via the OPT. If
you can make it work and generate revenue, you can get the startup e-verified
and then you would have another 15 months.

------
Zenda
Go home mixi, the student visa's purpose was for you to upgrade your know-how,
then return to your homeland and be of assistance there. Our STEM grads would
like jobs in America too. Nobody believes your line of "I'd create a zillion
jobs for Americans if they'd let me live here." Liar.

~~~
ajju
Please do not stoop to name calling here.

